# Single Speed Conversion



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 18, 2017)

Does a single speed conversion add value to your bike? I'm thinking of picking up this Schwinn Le Tour and attempting my first conversion. Is this a good candidate? The drivetrain is in good shape so maybe I could part those out. I figure the cost of conversion parts are around $60-80 total, the bike $50. I'm having trouble seeing a hipster picking this up for $150-200 when its done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2017)

I see no money being made here. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Dec 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I see no money being made here. V/r Shawn




That's what I'm afraid of. Good for your own personal bike but not to upgrade and sell.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't see the logic in removing functional shifting gears in favor of single speed unless of course everything is worn out or damaged in someway and you are trying to get back to riding on the cheap and easy. All bikes with gears are single speed if you refuse to shift them.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 5, 2018)

depending on where you live this bike might have a better resale value as a geared bike,


----------



## fattyre (Feb 7, 2018)

Great candidate!

  You can find these bikes super cheap, 27 inch wheels are so smooth compared to 700's, limited but good tire selection (Gatorskins!!!), quality alloy rims are still made and these bikes have a shorter top tube as well so they are pretty comfy with flat bars.

But....

Those drop outs have hardly any room for adjustment.  Only certain ratios work.  40 / 15 or 16 (barley) works for this frame.  Others ratios might, but I haven't tried.   Chain stretch can also really affect adjustment.  A narrower bottom bracket and major rear wheel work is also necessary if you want correct chain line & dish and all of that stuff too so your conversion estimate may be a bit low.

Almost guaranteed you'll loose trying to convert & flip.  Most CL's are already flooded with all kinds of cheap to expensive single speeds.


One of the most entertaining bikes to ride that I own-


----------

